# FurAffinity Profile ID Optimum Resolution



## Yaps (Jan 6, 2011)

I been trying to figure out what is the maximum size that can be display on FA profile ID image... I could not however find out the optimum size, does anyone know and would like to share? 

Apparently, it has a specific ratio to it. I put a wide image it goes thin. I put a tall one and it goes thin as well...

So what is the most optimum H x W image? A specific ration perhaps? Eg: 160 px x 140 px = Ratio 8/7

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Taralack (Jan 6, 2011)

I usually just use 640x480


----------



## Kihari (Jan 6, 2011)

Last I checked, the maximum dimensions are 300 x 300. A perfectly square image of that size (or larger, though it will be scaled down) will fill the space most efficiently.


----------



## Yaps (Jan 6, 2011)

Kihari said:


> ...the maximum dimensions are 300 x 300. ...


Right, ratio is 1:1. Thanks for those who answered this post. Thanks Kihari for the optimum dimension.


----------

